# Does E Tn Need A Touring Track??



## Allan A (Mar 8, 2005)

*WE ARE EXPLORING THE NEED FOR A TOURNIG TRACK IN EAST TN. WE CURRENTLY HAVE A 85' X36' OVAL TRACK.. BUT WOULD BE INTRESTED IN RUNNING SOME TOURING IF THE DEMAND IS THERE.

ALLAN A :wave: *


----------

